# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Πως ξεπερασα την κριση πανικου

## makrei

Ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να μοιραστω μαζι σας,το πως ξεπερασα τις κρισεις πανικου που ειχα τον προηγουμενο καιρο περιπου 7 μηνες τραβηξε αυτο, ειχα μια-δυο κρισεις την εβδομαδα και πως καταφερα εως τωρα, σχεδον 4 μηνες να μην με εχουν ξαναπιασει.Εμενα η κριση αρχισε μια μερα στη δουλεια,κατω απο εντονη πιεση οικονομικη,λογω που ημουν απληρωτος 4 μηνες στην δουλεια που δουλευα τοτε, και τα χρεοι ειχαν φτασει πανω απο το κεφαλι μου και κατεληξα στα επειγοντα καποιου νοσοκομειου με ασθενοφορο για εξετασεις.Βεβαια δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα να εχω, εκτος απο ταχυπαλμια, ιδρωτα, φοβο κλπ δηλαδη οτι φερνει μαζι τις μια κριση πανικου.Αφου περασα απο καρδιολογο,παθολογο,νευρολ ογο και δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα το παθολογικο μου ειπαν να παω και σε ψυχολογο.Πηγα αλλα τελικα αυτος ηταν ψυχιατρος με ακουσε τον ακουσα και μου εγραψε χαπια τα seroxat τα οποια εγω λογω οτι εμαθα οτι εχουν παρενεργειες δεν τα πηρα.Στο διαστημα αυτο εγω ειχα εντονη αυπνια με αποτελεσμα να μην κοιμαμε ποτε πριν τις 4 με 5 το πρωι και να ειμαι μονιμα κουρασμενος την ημερα.Ψαχνοντας το πως να απαλλαγω απο την αυπνια πηγα σε ενα φαρμακειο, ειπα το προβλημα μου και η κοπελα εκει μου εδωσε ενα φυτικο φαρμακο που λεγεται sweetest dreams να το παιρνω μια ωρα πριν κοιμηθω ωστε να με πιασει και θα κοιμαμε μια χαρα,και το eazy-cool για το ανχος.Και ετσι εγινε απο τοτε πανε 4 μηνες εως σημερα κοιμαμε μια χαρα ξυπναω μια χαρα ξεκουραστος δεν εχω και ανχος και το σημαντικο ειναι οτι δεν με ξαναεπιασε καμια κριση εως τωρα.

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

Sorry που θα σε στεναχωρησω αλλα μου ακουγεται σαν promotion αυτο.Και που ξερεις οτι σε αλλον θα φερουν αντιθετα αποτελεσματα.Και καλα εκανες που δεν πηρες τα seroxat γιατι μια απο τις πολλες παρενεργειες ειναι και ο αυτοκτονικος ιδεασμος.

----------


## makrei

Δεν το εγραψα ετσι το ποστ για να διαφημισω κατι,απλα εγραψα τη συνεβει σε μενα.Αν φανηκε οπως λες σαν promotion ζηταω συγνωμη,δεν ειχα καμια τετοια προθεση.

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

Δεν εχεις και αδικο.Ενα παλικαρι ειχε διαφημισει το s-control και ειχε και αυτος τα ιδια αποτελεσματα πανω κατω.Ουτος η αλλος το κακο με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ειναι οι παρενεργειες τους αλλα και οτι ο ασθενης μπορει να παρουσιασει υποτροπιασμο

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

Για στειλε λινκ για το sweetest dreams να το τσεκαρω

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

Φιλε συγχαρητηρια που ξεπερασες τα συμπτωματα της κρισης πανικου. Τις αιτιες ομως δεν τις καταπολεμει κανενα φαρμακο. Η κριση πανικου ειναι αποτελεσμα διατρεβλωμενων αντιληψεων και αν δεν αλλαχτουν, αργά ή γρηγορα θα επανεμφανιστει με ενα εντονα στρεσογονο γεγονος.

----------


## makrei

WeakbutPowerfull δεν ειναι ακριβος λινκ θα το βρεις εδω www.ra1.gr Συμπληρώμα Διατροφής το παρουσιαζει,αλλα σε μενα ειναι αποτελεσματικο κοιμαμε οπως πριν ολη νυχτα χωρις να ξυπναω κατα την διαρκεια αυτης.

----------

